# New to fox and coyote hunting



## kaz (Jan 17, 2009)

Lots of questions so i thought i would go to a group of people who hunt em all the time. I am in the military, been in ND for 18 yrs, presently in Iraq and get back in Feb. I have decided to start actually hunting some fox and yotes when i get back...I would like to try actually calling and putting in some serious time not just shooting the occational target of opportunity...i have a 25.06 remington 700, is that too much gun or could i use it and not blow huge holes in the pelts? If anyone uses a 25.06, what bullet size do you use...i made an impulse buy and ordered a Johnny Stewart PM4 so hopefully calling will be taken care of (is this a decent unit?)..after reading all the post with everyone saying there are ALOT of yotes i hope it will be a good yr to start


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to live in Minot, ND and coyote hunted with my cousin all the time. I moved to Minnesota and it takes a whole different approach to find these buggers. odds are if you find some land to hunt you could drive around and easily find some, since there all over! I hunt deer near Drake, ND and we tend to see lots of yotes while were out there. I don't know much about calls but I know that foxpro is the cadillac of E-calls. Im sure yours will be good but most people just pay another hundo for the foxpros. I've never shot a coyote in Minnesota (yet!) but when I was hunting deer in November i pottted one at 250 yrds with my .270 and the pelt damage wasnt that bad, your gun will be fine. Im sure not long after you getting hunting you will get one! Good luck and thanks for your service. :thumb:


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

kaz said:


> I am in the military, been in ND for 18 yrs, presently in Iraq and get back in Feb.
> ...i have a 25.06 remington 700, is that too much gun or could i use it and not blow huge holes in the pelts? If anyone uses a 25.06, what bullet size do you use...i made an impulse buy and ordered a Johnny Stewart PM4 so hopefully calling will be taken care of (is this a decent unit?)


kaz,
First... Thank you, for your service, sir! :thumb:

The caller will serve you well, but you may want to pick up a couple of hand calls too. You can't have too many calls at your disposal. Hard to say what a coyote is hungry for, on any given day.

I purchased a Stevens in .25-06, this summer, but haven't had the chance to shoot a coyote with it, yet. I wanted to use a 75gr. Hornady V-Max bullet, but they're too hard to find. I'm using a 87gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip bullet loaded at 3300 f.p.s., which will do the deed. By the way...there's no such thing as too much rifle. I don't want them running off. If you're worried about the pelts, shoot them in the head. :wink:

Here's some more reading for you:
www.predatormastesforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.When you get back why don't you come on here or go to http://www.coyotehunter.net/forums/ and ask someone with experience to take you out a time or two?I'm sure there's quite a few on both sites that would as a thank you for your service.Ever in SoDak contact me,I will.
Your rifle will be fine although not real fur friendly.
Take care and thanks for your service. :thumb:


----------



## kaz (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the inputs! duckp i very well may take you up on the offer...i was just worried about the ole 06 putting massive holes in the pelts, i am not looking to make profit on them just wanna get a few tanned for wallhangers..would love to learn how to tan but i will just green em and sell them to the shops for now if i get more than the wife will let me put on the wall!


----------



## jakeculp (Nov 29, 2010)

I totally agree with buying more than one call. Check out the Calling all Coyotes video. Comes with the calls if you buy the combo. I found it helpful when I started out. My favorite is a dyin rabbit seems to work the best for me. Set up is very important because yotes will try and approach up wind all the time. So find a good spot that conceals well and give you good observation point. Get ready because sometimes they come in fast.

You can find it here http://gan.doubleclick.net/gan_click?lid=41000000033918724&pubid=21000000000324090


----------

